# Vampire umbrella



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm looking for an umbrella like the vampires in Nightmare Before Christmas have. For those of you that don't know what I'm talking about (and I'm sure MOST of you do) it looks like this.








I found this but it's like $70, infact most I found were $70 or up








Really don't want to have to pay ALOT for one maybe $30 or $40 at the most. So if anyone knows where to find one...help me! I'm so tempted to just try and make one


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I would go the make one route. I have never seen an umbrella that would look like that other than trying to modify a regular black umbrella. I would think it shouldnt be too hard or expensive to modify an umbrella to make it.It will look very cool with a vampire costume if you can do it.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree. You should be able to make one easily enough, as long as you don't need it to open & close. You could even find an umbrella at a thrift store that has a cool-looking handle, remove the wires and fabric, and use that as a starting point.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I found this one ebay. Prety similar. I could maybe somehow at the pointy thing on the top and paint the underneath red. Thoughts?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

GDfreak said:


> I found this one ebay. Prety similar. I could maybe somehow at the pointy thing on the top and paint the underneath red. Thoughts?


What one? Is there a link?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow gd, that would be a nice added touch. check out goodwills and see if you can find an old one. then you can maybe recover it. maybe hobby lobby if you have one around would have something.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

I checked the website for the company in your initial post and it is listed as $55 AUD which converts to $41. Shipping might me a bit much, is that how you got the $70? With shipping included?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

oh really I didn't notice that. I'' go look again. 
Silly me forgot the ebay link.
Black Cloth Vintage Umbrella, Wooden Handle - eBay (item 370198950605 end time May-15-09 13:53:55 PDT)
There ya go


----------

